# DIY Chronograph Light Kit?



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I made my own light kit, simple, inexpensive and works perfectly. Go to Home depot or similar store and pick up an aluminum reflector with a receptacle for a bulb. The reflector should come with a clamp which you can you use to attach it to the chrony. 100 watt bulb works well. Cut a piece of white board that will sit on top of the Chrony rods. Position the light so it blows light up and back to the sensors. I have had mine for 4 years now and get very accurate and consistent results.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

I could never make the LED lights work by themselves and be accurate. Here is what I settled on. The lamps are the smaller clip on trouble lights from HD. I used the furnished power cords to wire them in series so I only had to use the single cord. The frame is made from foam core poster board. The attachments are made with zip ties. The bulbs are 100 watts. It reads exactly the same FPS with the light kit as it does outside. All together cost was about $10-$15


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice, thanks a lot!!

Do different chronographs respond to the light kits differently? I have a Shooting Chrony Beta if it makes any difference.


----------



## HOYT HOGAN (Dec 5, 2010)

I found out by accident that i don't need a light kit inside. Was having problems with my homemade light and forgot to turn it off. Set it in my office without light and noticed it was still on and reading ready. Decided to shoot through it to see what happens.could not believe it when it read correct speed without light above it. I have an 8' white ceiling in my office and it reads the same as it does outside every time. Go figure.


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

Lucky for you!

I tried mine already. No go.

I'll attempt the light kit this weekend.


----------



## alphaburner (Jan 28, 2010)

go to lowes buy 2 10" cabinent light .works great


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

alphaburner said:


> go to lowes buy 2 10" cabinent light .works great


Have any pictures?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

eltaco said:


> Have any pictures?


Anyone else have a light kit they built that you can show us some pics of?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes here is mine. I left the diffusers on so I only needed one light.


----------



## Zappem (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes!! 

Here's the link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=649199&page=2


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Yes here is mine. I left the diffusers on so I only needed one light.


Thats pretty cool.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I just made a light kit just like the 1st one. got 100 watt light bulbs in both.I keep getting a ready of 85. The 4 rods that go up and hold the board and lights, do they play into the readung or do they just something to shoot through. I had a lighter rod I used so I doubled them and taped them together. There is plastic electrical wrapped around all 4 rods the whole way.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

draw29 said:


> I just made a light kit just like the 1st one. got 100 watt light bulbs in both.I keep getting a ready of 85. The 4 rods that go up and hold the board and lights, do they play into the readung or do they just something to shoot through. I had a lighter rod I used so I doubled them and taped them together. There is plastic electrical wrapped around all 4 rods the whole way.


Found out the rods do nothing but make a shoot through. Got the DIY light working great. Ckecked it indoors today with the light kit I built and then took everything off including the rods and took it outdoors and got the same 280 FPS. Googled Pro Crono last night and I was surprised to read that the crono actually works better on shaded days without the rods and top shades. Said the natural light with overcast gives the best bounce back. Said on really sunny days its better to set up your crono in a shaded area where the sun isn't beating right on it for better results.Found that very interesting,always thought in the bright sun was the best.


----------

